# Training during pregnancy



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips, advice or cautionary tales regarding training during pregnancy?

Whilst I've never been dedicated enough to achieve a 'ripped' physique, I have always worked to maintain a good figure. But due to medical advice I've had my longest break from training ever (5 months) and it's getting me down. Not only am I struggling to come to terms with my new shape but I feel like my body is calling out for some strength training, especially with all the aches and pains I'm getting. So before I do anything, I just wanted to see if anyone has had any direct or indirect experience to share?

Through my own research, whilst many medics are afraid to recommend anything strenuous, many people advocate squats and lunges (my most effective exercises) to help with pregnancy and birth. An added risk that I'm needing to consider is that I'm carrying two babies and so there's greater pressure (literally) being placed on my body.

Any input much appreciated


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Pregnant pole dancer still dancing a WEEK before due date

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/pregnant-pole-dancer-still-flexing-7580246#ICID=ios_TMNewsApp_AppShare_Click_Other


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

What we were told when the wife was pregnant is do what you did prior to pregnancy but just scale it back a little.

My wife competed in NABBA so she loved to train. She still trained all the way through pregnancy and her waters broke one night after we had left the gym from doing shoulders/arms.

my suggestion is don't do flat bench exercises. For chest stick to machine or inc work.

It was recommended not to do over head shoulder presses. What the wife done was very light machine shoulder press in replacement of push press, military etc.

id also recommend the squat and lunges. It helps prepare for birth. But scale the weight right back.

We changed the wives supplements to natural whey protein from bulk powders.

Everything went smoothly... well bar our lil one coming 3weeks early but very healthy and happy baby girl of 6lbs 5oz.

Hope it helps - if you need to ask anything else just ask and I'll ask the wife


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

herc said:


> What we were told when the wife was pregnant is do what you did prior to pregnancy but just scale it back a little.
> 
> My wife competed in NABBA so she loved to train. She still trained all the way through pregnancy and her waters broke one night after we had left the gym from doing shoulders/arms.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I wouldn't do anything lying on my back as that can put the babies at risk. I don't have much equipment so for as long as my bump isn't too big I'll stick with press up's I think. I've always focused more on squats and lunges but my Dr was alarmed when in the first trimester I confessed to getting back into training...I think because the first trimester is so risky and they all say 'don't lift!'. But I'm firmly in the middle of my 2nd trimester and feel fairly confident in my condition. I kind of wish I hadn't ever stopped because now it will be a bit of a shock to the system. But I was being cautious.

I wouldn't add any weight at first for leg work...to be honest, I'm so weak now and the bump is the added weight!! And that'll keep getting heavier! :lol:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

If someone is fit and has been training pre pregnancy, generally they are addressed exposed to less risk. First trimester is risky during the formation of the fetus. However, every pregnancy is different.

Your midwife should be able to give you the guidance.

Swimming is considered safe.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> If someone is fit and has been training pre pregnancy, generally they are addressed exposed to less risk. First trimester is risky during the formation of the fetus. However, every pregnancy is different.
> 
> Your midwife should be able to give you the guidance.
> 
> Swimming is considered safe.


 Whilst a midwife is supposed to be able to give guidance, it's usually the same blanket advice that they give to everyone that errs on the side of caution for their own protection. Which is understandable.

I will be easing back into training as that's what feels right for me...but I do feel cautious.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations, hope all goes smoothly  can't help with the advice though


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hera said:


> Thank you. I wouldn't do anything lying on my back as that can put the babies at risk. I don't have much equipment so for as long as my bump isn't too big I'll stick with press up's I think. I've always focused more on squats and lunges but my Dr was alarmed when in the first trimester I confessed to getting back into training...I think because the first trimester is so risky and they all say 'don't lift!'. But I'm firmly in the middle of my 2nd trimester and feel fairly confident in my condition. I kind of wish I hadn't ever stopped because now it will be a bit of a shock to the system. But I was being cautious.
> 
> I wouldn't add any weight at first for leg work...to be honest, I'm so weak now and the bump is the added weight!! And that'll keep getting heavier! :lol:


 Lol very true esp with two lil bundles inside.

Good luck in the training and pregnancy Hera


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

superdrol said:


> Congratulations, hope all goes smoothly  can't help with the advice though


 Thank you 



herc said:


> Lol very true esp with two lil bundles inside.
> 
> Good luck in the training and pregnancy Hera


 Thank you  Having two is definitely what makes me more cautious. My mum keeps telling me how she was laying concrete slabs towards the end of her pregnancy...but then her body was holding only one...and she was younger!!

I'll take it as it comes


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Hera said:


> Whilst a midwife is supposed to be able to give guidance, it's usually the same blanket advice that they give to everyone that errs on the side of caution for their own protection. Which is understandable.
> 
> I will be easing back into training as that's what feels right for me...but I do feel cautious.


 We had the same problem. When midwives give advice it's an arse covering exercise.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> We had the same problem. When midwives give advice it's an arse covering exercise.


 That's how it feels. I totally respect what they do and understand that they need to be careful. They also see woman after woman so to expect tailored advice would be unreasonable. They're stretched as it is.

It can be difficult though to navigate through all of the advice people give from 'don't lie on your back' 'don't hoover' to other people saying 'just carry on as normal'. I've also had friends misguidedly tell me that twins are just the same as a singleton pregnancy which is simply incorrect


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Hera said:


> That's how it feels. I totally respect what they do and understand that they need to be careful. They also see woman after woman so to expect tailored advice would be unreasonable. They're stretched as it is.
> 
> It can be difficult though to navigate through all of the advice people give from 'don't lie on your back' 'don't hoover' to other people saying 'just carry on as normal'. I've also had friends misguidedly tell me that twins are just the same as a singleton pregnancy which is simply incorrect


 I think NHS midwife follow Unicef guidanlines. We met about a dozen of midwives and lactation consultant each giving slightly different advice. I challenged the health visitor for weighing our newborn placing the scales on the soft carpet. She argued it didn't matter.Well you can't argue with physics.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my missus is sticking to yoga, swimming, aquafit and walking the dog.

we were told not to do any resistance training due to strain on the hips/pelvis (tho it seems from this thread that that isnt the case) but the yoga takes care of all the pelvic exercises she needs to do apparently (im not invited cos for some reason a bunch of pregnant woman dont want a man there! pregnancy is very a sexist thing!!!  )


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> my missus is sticking to yoga, swimming, aquafit and walking the dog.
> 
> we were told not to do any resistance training due to strain on the hips/pelvis (tho it seems from this thread that that isnt the case) but the yoga takes care of all the pelvic exercises she needs to do apparently (im not invited cos for some reason a bunch of pregnant woman dont want a man there! pregnancy is very a sexist thing!!!  )


 That sounds spot on for what's recommended and certainly enough to help her with pelvic muscles and general body changes. How far along is she? If you wanted to get involved with her yoga I found a DVD on Amazon where there's a couples section! I'm still to get my hubby to do it with me :lol:

For me, I hate it if my legs feel weak and with my increasing weight my legs get more and more tired from simply going up the stairs!! I feel so feeble and unfit! The pertness of my bum is also going down which is mortifying and the main motivation behind wanting to get back into squats!

I'm not doing much cardio at the moment as I'm still struggling with anemia...it's much better but I still get tired too easily. This may actually limit my efforts with strength training...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm sure it is fine, just take it easy like a few others have stated. Simply exercises without stressing your body too much.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hera said:


> That sounds spot on for what's recommended and certainly enough to help her with pelvic muscles and general body changes. How far along is she? If you wanted to get involved with her yoga I found a DVD on Amazon where there's a couples section! I'm still to get my hubby to do it with me :lol:
> 
> For me, I hate it if my legs feel weak and with my increasing weight my legs get more and more tired from simply going up the stairs!! I feel so feeble and unfit! The pertness of my bum is also going down which is mortifying and the main motivation behind wanting to get back into squats!
> 
> I'm not doing much cardio at the moment as I'm still struggling with anemia...it's much better but I still get tired too easily. This may actually limit my efforts with strength training...


 were 5 months in  how far along are you?

i will have a look at that yoga dvd (and then see if i can download it lol) cos id like to help her through all of it but i get a feeling i will injure myself within minutes 

my missus has the same worrys that you have with feeling weak and tired and shes getting bigger all the time which is starting to wind her up alot cos shes under 5 foot and has a small frame so is stressing about next few months! (on the plus side, i think its prob gonna be easier on her back cos shes a short ar5e) but for now all i can do is reassure her that its all temporary and any weight/sagginess will be sorted out after the birth whilst enjoying the fact that her boobs are massive! :cool2:

maybe @Skye666 will have some good input to this thread regarding training whilst pregnant


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> were 5 months in  how far along are you?
> 
> i will have a look at that yoga dvd (and then see if i can download it lol) cos id like to help her through all of it but i get a feeling i will injure myself within minutes
> 
> ...


 I'm 4 1/2  So very similar. Although because it's two I'm apparently comparable to someone at 24 weeks.

I'm short as well. By consultant told me though that being short can be harder because there's less room for the baby so your ribs and insides are all pushed up and out more. I can really feel it in my ribs!

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one concerned about weight and sagginess! My hubby keeps saying 'you're pregnant for goodness sake'. It is quite a challenge to get used to the sudden changes though.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

herc said:


> What we were told when the wife was pregnant is do what you did prior to pregnancy but just scale it back a little.
> 
> My wife competed in NABBA so she loved to train. She still trained all the way through pregnancy and her waters broke one night after we had left the gym from doing shoulders/arms.
> 
> ...


 We were given the same advice, although the wife is far from a bodybuilder.

She walked and swam a lot and did whatever didn't feel uncomfortable really... There's definitely more positives to moving than there are to staying still, especially when it comes to making delivery a little easier.

If you're health conscious and eating well then it doesn't take a whole lot of time to get back to 'normal' afterwards, my other half is more or less the weight she was before and the little'n is 6 months old.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hera said:


> Thank you. I wouldn't do anything lying on my back as that can put the babies at risk. I don't have much equipment so for as long as my bump isn't too big I'll stick with press up's I think. I've always focused more on squats and lunges but my Dr was alarmed when in the first trimester I confessed to getting back into training...I think because the first trimester is so risky and they all say 'don't lift!'. But I'm firmly in the middle of my 2nd trimester and feel fairly confident in my condition. I kind of wish I hadn't ever stopped because now it will be a bit of a shock to the system. But I was being cautious.
> 
> I wouldn't add any weight at first for leg work...to be honest, I'm so weak now and the bump is the added weight!! And that'll keep getting heavier! :lol:


 Congrats I didn't know!!!!

If ur past the first trimester, feeling ok and used to training and there's no complications I'd say it's absolutely fine....there's lots of do's and donts isn't there and it can get like a minefield but I think u know self better than anyone.

if ur just starting back and want to add leg work...I recommend a band that way u can work up to different levels as u get stronger and there's sooooo much u can do with a band. And if. Can't manage squats or lunges try the crab walk sideways with the band around just above knees, u can do the kick backs for glute with it ..on all fours side leg lifts ..loads of combo's and easy at home too. I use the smaller physio type for that kind of work but u could get the longer one too and do upper body aswell.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Congrats I didn't know!!!!
> 
> If ur past the first trimester, feeling ok and used to training and there's no complications I'd say it's absolutely fine....there's lots of do's and donts isn't there and it can get like a minefield but I think u know self better than anyone.
> 
> if ur just starting back and want to add leg work...I recommend a band that way u can work up to different levels as u get stronger and there's sooooo much u can do with a band. And if. Can't manage squats or lunges try the crab walk sideways with the band around just above knees, u can do the kick backs for glute with it ..on all fours side leg lifts ..loads of combo's and easy at home too. I use the smaller physio type for that kind of work but u could get the longer one too and do upper body aswell.


 Really helpful! Thank you  You've just reminded me of a DVD I used to do for a pert bum that involved lots of crab movements with a band etc...it was too gentle for me last year but could be brill for me at the moment having taken so much time off. I'll definitely need to ease in and the DVD could be a good starting until I can get back to some deeper squats etc.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hera said:


> Really helpful! Thank you  You've just reminded me of a DVD I used to do for a pert bum that involved lots of crab movements with a band etc...it was too gentle for me last year but could be brill for me at the moment having taken so much time off. I'll definitely need to ease in and the DVD could be a good starting until I can get back to some deeper squats etc.


 Lol..so band it is then!!!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Hera said:


> Does anyone have any tips, advice or cautionary tales regarding training during pregnancy?
> 
> Whilst I've never been dedicated enough to achieve a 'ripped' physique, I have always worked to maintain a good figure. But due to medical advice I've had my longest break from training ever (5 months) and it's getting me down. Not only am I struggling to come to terms with my new shape but I feel like my body is calling out for some strength training, especially with all the aches and pains I'm getting. So before I do anything, I just wanted to see if anyone has had any direct or indirect experience to share?
> 
> ...


 missus was in the gym when she went into labour with our youngest.

she found her second pregnancy a doddle compared to the first and she attributed this to being much fitter and training right up until the birth


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Andrewgenic said:


> missus was in the gym when she went into labour with our youngest.
> 
> she found her second pregnancy a doddle compared to the first and she attributed this to being much fitter and training right up until the birth


 I feel like I will definitely cope better if I'm more fit so I'm glad that seems to be the case


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I did my first mini 'session' and feel perfectly fine..although the stairs are now even harder! :lol:

Feel so much better moving! For me at least, I need to be active again


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hera said:


> I'm 4 1/2  So very similar. Although because it's two I'm apparently comparable to someone at 24 weeks.
> 
> I'm short as well. By consultant told me though that being short can be harder because there's less room for the baby so your ribs and insides are all pushed up and out more. I can really feel it in my ribs!
> 
> *I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one concerned about weight and sagginess! My hubby keeps saying 'you're pregnant for goodness sake'. It is quite a challenge to get used to the sudden changes though. *


 are you gonna find out what sex the little uns are? (or has that passed? im useless at dates lol)

dont know why women get so stressed about this.my missus looks perfect with her sticky out belly.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> are you gonna find out what sex the little uns are? (or has that passed? im useless at dates lol)
> 
> dont know why women get so stressed about this.my missus looks perfect with her sticky out belly.


 We find out in just under 2 weeks  Really excited!

I don't mind the bump, but my thighs have gained weight and lost muscle which is driving me nuts!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@Hera, you might want to have a read through this article from Brad Schoenfeld (THE man for just about anything on weight training right now) on training and program design whilst pregnant- https://www.nsca.com/uploadedfiles/nsca/resources/pdf/certification/quizzes/quiz_pack_articles/october_2011_33.5.pdf


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> @Hera, you might want to have a read through this article from Brad Schoenfeld (THE man for just about anything on weight training right now) on training and program design whilst pregnant- https://www.nsca.com/uploadedfiles/nsca/resources/pdf/certification/quizzes/quiz_pack_articles/october_2011_33.5.pdf


 Thanks Det  I admit to struggling to maintain any consistency with activity recently. I've been using my free time to decorate and clear the cupboards etc (bit of a spring clean before our new life beings) whilst I can still move about and it's really worked my back, rendering me in too much pain by about 5pm. Babies are getting quite big and it's really weighing on my pelvis but then that's all the more reason to stay active!


----------

